# Splinter Cell: Blacklist GamePad controls on Wii U are “a natural extension”



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Splinter Cell: Blacklist GamePad controls on Wii U are “a natural extension”*

GamePad controls for Splinter Cell: Blacklist on Wii U will “feel like a natural extension,” according to the version’s producer.










Speaking with Nintendo Life, Liu Jun said the GamePad feels natural due to the game’s emphasis on gadgets, stealth and navigation.

“For Splinter Cell Blacklist the dual screen control mechanics are definitely a plus,” he said. “Keep in mind we really didn’t have to create and ‘force’ new gameplay to support the hardware, with the OPSAT, the gadgets, the mark and execute. 

“The GamePad feels like a natural extension to the Splinter Cell experience.”

One interesting thing Ubisoft has discussed previously, is how the GamePad mimics Sam Fisher’s OPerational SATellite uplink, and furthermore, the controller’s microphone will support full voice chat for multiplayer and co-op modes.

Splinter Cell: Blacklist releases North America on August 20, and in Europe on August 23. It’s coming to PC, PS3, Wii U and Xbox 360.

Source: VG24/7


----------

